# Einfaches UML - Klassendiagramm Klausuraufgabe



## Ambitious123 (31. Jan 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

es geht um folgendes:
Und zwar studiere ich Wirtschaftsingenieurwesen und schreibe am Montag meine Java-Klausur. Es geht bei uns ausschließlich um die absoluten Basics. Die habe ich soweit denke ich ganz gut verstanden. Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass wir in den Vorlesungen nie das Thema UML behandelt haben. Ich mir aber ziemlich sicher bin, dass dieses Thema vorkommen wird. Über Wikipedia etc. habe ich mich schon in die Thematik eingelesen. Leider fehlt mir aber zu folgender Aufgabe (siehe Anhang) eine Lösung:

Es soll also ein (kleines) Klassendiagramm gezeichnet werden.
Ich hoffe wirklich das es hier einen Profi gibt, der mir hierbei weiterhelfen würde.
Viele Grüße

Ambitious


----------



## xerion21 (1. Feb 2015)

ich kann leider mit deinem Bild bzw. der Aufgabe relativ wenig anfangen, da ich aus dem Bild keine genaue Aufgabe ablesen kann. 

Bei deiner Klasse Student finde ich keine Variable für die Adresse, aber bei den Methoden steht etwas von Erfassung von Name + Adresse?


----------



## Ambitious123 (1. Feb 2015)

Also es geht darum ein UML in Form eines Klassendiagramms zu zeichnen. Dabei soll eben der Student erfasst sein, der Fachbereich und eben die Funktionen die unten stehen also das z.B. die Einschreibebestätigungen gedruck werden sollen..Das wären sichere Punkte! Ihr würdet mir echt helfen..


----------



## xerion21 (1. Feb 2015)

ich habe mal schnell was zusammengebastelt.
Da ich keine weiteren Informationen zu den Funktionen gehabt habe, habe ich die Methoden mal als void gesetzt

Anhang anzeigen 7388

Ich hoffe das passt so


----------



## Ambitious123 (1. Feb 2015)

Ich kanns leider nicht öffnen!


----------

